# SPRAYTECH epx 2155 OR SPRAYTECH 1920?



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Out of those two choices i would go with the 2105. I had a 2205 that was a real work horse. My self these days i run a couple graco 695's. 
Are you buying this rig or renting? If you are buying you could also consider the titan 440i. The 440i is also a work horse that is pretty fairly priced. Also the ideal tip for ceilings would be a 517. 
For trim i would use either a 211, or a fine finish tip like a 210 or a 212. 
A good thing to use on your trim, is to give it a couple few lighter coats of finish. A common mistake is to try to cover it in one pass. That is where you will get runs and sags. 
I would practice on a junk piece of drywall or what ever else you can find to get some practice spraying on. 
Also the more times you release the trigger the more the gun will spit.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

If your house is occupied, you may want to consider just using the old-fashioned brush and roller. Even pros will hesitate to spray an occupied house, given the extreme amount of prep that is necessary.

Pretty much every single surface that is not supposed to be painted will need to be completely sealed off, not just draped with cover, like you would if you were brushing and rolling.

If I were in your place, I would rent a sprayer for those doors and shutters (done while removed from the house), and then brush/roll the rest.

SirWired


----------



## T Kincaid (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you*

I did the back 1/2 of my house already. Started out scrapping off the popcorn and skimming the ceiling with mud, primeing, texturing, and painting. After doing a couple of rooms I decided it would be easier to put new sheetrock. I did 2 bedrooms in the back that way. I'm adding crown molding over the old small molding as I go. 

I'm doing a ceiling to floor remodel. I plan to just cover the windows, cabinets, and doors and prime all the ceilings and walls with First coat primer mixed with texture to end up with a orange peel finish. Then spray the ceiling white, roll the walls with color (may buy a roller attachment), and spray all my trim/crown with oil base. I'll brush my cabinets same trim color oil, and spray the cabinet doors. 

I also have a dozen plantation shutters to prime and oil base the trim color. Rolling the shutters isn't an option.

I'm ready to buy a sprayer but would like to stay under $600. I would like to get the Titan 440ix but just can't reach $800. I found the spraytech 1920 on ebay for $570 shipped free.

All suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

You could find a nice lightly used titan 440i for a 400-450ish. Buy a 30 dollar repack kit just for good measure. That would put you in close to 5 bills.
The 2105 is still my pick. The 1920 compares to graco's magnum line found at home depot, and i never recommend those.


----------



## T Kincaid (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for your good advice. I'm going to look around to see what I can find.


----------

